# Daily Food & 2 Week Picture Journal



## iryoku (Oct 21, 2003)

Going to take pics every 2 weeks. Have in my gallery pics of last week. Going to take more next weekend and then from there on every 2 weeks.

Todays Meals:

7:15am - Protien Shake
9:00am - 4 egg whites on whole wheat bread
2:00pm - 4 egg whites, and a nice juicy burger (red meat , plain burger home cooked)
5:00pm - chicken breast and some wheat pasta
7:30pm - can of tuna with whole wheat
9:00pm - protien shake 

I know the days not over yet but thats going to be my last 2 meals i have it planned already


----------



## iryoku (Oct 22, 2003)

Today:  (goin to edit as the day passes)

7:00am Protien Shake
9:00am 4 egg whites and whole wheat bagel
12:30pm Protien Shake
3:00pm Tuna fish & brown rice
5:00pm Spaghetti and sauce (i know i slipped here  )
7:30pm Tuna fish, Whole wheat bread, some veggies!


----------



## iryoku (Oct 23, 2003)

I am going to weigh myself every morning, hope my scale is accurate 

Weight: 190lbs (on the dot LoL)

7:00am 3 Egg whites, 2 slices whole wheat bread
9:40am Pasta and Turkey Meat Balls
12:30pm Protien Shake (yummy!)
3:20pm Tuna and Cup of brown rice
6:00pm Some fruit
8:30pm Protien Shake


----------



## iryoku (Oct 24, 2003)

Diet going decent not seeing much results though, but i shouldnt expect that in 3 days 

8:00am Protien Shake
12:15pm Grilled chicken and whole wheat bagel
3:00pm Tuna fish and whole wheat toast
5:30pm Grilled Salmon on a roll
8:00pm Veggie Salad


----------



## Jill (Oct 24, 2003)

You eat a lot of bread, and pasta!  Do i miss those days....Ever try oatmeal? My fav!! Do you add anything else to your protein shakes?  Milk??? If so milk has sugar, b-careful. Where are your efa's???


----------



## iryoku (Oct 25, 2003)

Well I thought I have to eat carbs just as wheat 

Ive been eating wheat bread pasta rice...

And I am taking flax seed oil.

I have skim milk with my shake (well 1 cup skim milk and the rest water)



Today:
11:00am Protien Shake
1:15pm Grilled Salmon on a roll
3:30pm Tuna fish and some veggies
7:00pm Grilled chicken

Went to sleep around 8 :x I know I didnt eat enough today.


----------



## Jill (Oct 25, 2003)

Whole wheat pasta is better than the reg stuff! You never mentioned the flax in your meal plans, and still be careful of the millk, even if it is skim Milk has milk sugars, not so good if your trying to lose bf.


----------



## iryoku (Oct 26, 2003)

Just woke up and ate some left over chicken mmmm 

**today is going to be my cheat day so im just going to eat 1 bad thing ** 

10:30am Grilled Chicken
12:40pm Pizza
3:30pm some fruits
7:00pm Grilled Chicken & salad
9:00pm Protein Shake

I wont have another cheat day for atleast 2 more weeks.


----------



## iryoku (Oct 27, 2003)

New day today! But a rainy day at that 

7:00am Protein Shake
10:00am Egg whites on whole wheat toast
2:00pm Grilled Salmon and salad
5:00pm Steamed Shrimps and broccli
8:00pm Tuna fish and some spinach
10:15pm Protein Shake


----------



## iryoku (Oct 28, 2003)

Weee, Today's another day! By the end of the week ill take some pics but not a big change yet 

7:00am Protein Shake
10:00am Eggwhites on a bagel (not whole wheat this time they didnt have  )
1:10pm Protein Shake
4:00pm Salad
6:45pm Veal Chops 
9:30pm Protein Shake


----------



## iryoku (Oct 29, 2003)

Another day, another journal!

7:00am Protein Shake
10:00am Egg whites on whole wheat toast
1:00pm Protein Shake
4:00pm Tuna fish and whole wheat toast
7:30pm Brown rice and Chop meat
9:45pm Protein Shake



And on the comment below, I know that day wasnt to great


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by iryoku *_
> Weee, Today's another day! By the end of the week ill take some pics but not a big change yet
> 
> 7:00am Protein Shake
> ...




Just an observation, this doesn't sound like it is enough calories.


----------



## iryoku (Oct 30, 2003)

Todays day~!

7:00am Protein Shake
10:00am Pasta 
1:00pm Protein Shake
4:00pm Tuna fish and Whole wheat toast
7:00 Fruit Salad


----------



## iryoku (Oct 31, 2003)

Here is another day and im going to take a pic later and attatch it here, 2 weeks progress, ill post before and after  even though its no difference really which sucks.

7:45am Protein Shake
10:00am Fruits
12:00pm Tuna fish and Whole wheat bread



Any comments on pics would be ok 
im going to stop this daily food journal online and ill just write it in a notebook dont want to take up all the space


----------

